# Engineering facility ideas?



## design2build (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for reading this post. I'm developing a shared workspace in southern Mississippi for people with ideas who need workspace in which to develop them. I'm a property developer and not an engineer by trade, so I would like to solicit input from the engineering community about what facilities would be suitable. After a few brain-storming sessions, we decided to go straight to the source. Would things like 3D printers, CAD system access etc. be valuable for a monthly access fee? What other facilities would be most valuable?


----------



## James229 (Apr 19, 2017)

I guess it depends some on what people would really use the space for.  CAD systems with 3D software (such as Inventor or Solidworks) would be good.  A 3D printer would be good if they need to print prototypes.


----------

